# Oakley Wisdom vs. Scott Fix



## wesselvdp (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've Been on the forum for a while here but never posted something here. This community really helped me from making some important decisions like buying gear to improving my technique. Now I'm in a dilemma and hope I could get some feedback. 

I'm looking for some new goggles. Currently I'm still using my first pair of Sinner goggles, and on cold days they have the habbit to fog up pretty badly. I used more than 1 pair of the same model, so it's not just my goggle that's the problem. Now I have the choice between a second hand Oakley Wisdom, which is around 50 euros ( ofc i can use my negotiation skills to get some off) and a new pair of Scot Fix goggles, which cost 100,- euro

In my research I came across some people with bad experiences with the Oakley because of fog. So far I only heard positive things about the Scott Fix. But they're twice the price. My guts say I don't need to be sp cheap and buy the Scott's but if anyone here is amazingly positive about the Oakley's... Share your knowledge please!

Lastly, I think my post sticks to the Forum rules... If not, apologese 

Happy riding


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm always leery of buying used goggles. I see so many people on my local hill wiping the inside of their goggles while they're wet, removing the anti-fog coating. Obviously you can replace then lens, but for the price of a new lens and what you paid for the goggles you can probably just snag a new pair.

Back to your original question, I'm not familiar with Oakley Wisdom's so I'll let someone with more authority than me comment on that.


----------



## Black Mountain (Dec 20, 2012)

Wisdoms are awesome goggles but they have been out of production for at least two years now (maybe longer). Replacement lenses are getting harder and harder to come by. I'd say that unless you can see them in person to make a judgement on their condition then you shouldn't buy them. If you get a chance to see them in person then check that the inside hasn't been wiped (if it has you'll be able to see tiny scratches) and that the seal between the two lenses is intact.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a pair of wisdoms with the hi yellow I just replaced with the IO/X. For the most part I really liked the wisdoms, but the outriggers on them definitely interfered with the side of my helmets. Look into the availability of replacement lenses for the wisdom as black mountain suggested.


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

I used the Oakley Wisdom for years and loved them. Super comfy and never ever fogged. You have to buy an accessory that makes them compatible with helmets I believe. As for the replacement lens availablitity, Oakley's website has several different lenses to swap out.


----------



## wesselvdp (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your points of view, really apreciate it. However... things have totally changed for me now, I just found someone selling an Oakley A-frame with a black-grey and permission lens, and another guy selling the Splice dark-grey for around the same price (75 and 80 euro). They're bot new by the way.

By doing some digging I found a lot of people disagree about the differences between the two. So.. the A-frame with 2 lenses? (bad and good weather), or the Splice with a black/grey lens.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I still wear my Wisdom's with the H.I. Yellow lense. I've heard people say that you need an extra thing to make the straps helmet compatible, but I find them to work fine with my helmet without anything extra. Oakley seems to still sell the lenses directly, but I haven't had a need for new ones yet to be positive. As for fogging, the only time they fog on me is if I put them up on my forehead or helmet. And even when they do fog, as soon as I start riding again, they clear right up. In my experience, fogging is a non-issue.


----------



## BackLip (Dec 22, 2012)

The splice gives you better/wider visiblity than the A-Frame. I have worn both and find the splices more comfortable. It depends on whether you want a smaller or larger goggle.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry, don't have any information here about which goggles to buy... BUT WAIT! 
If your goggles are always fogging up, you could use an anti-fog solution on the inside of the lens to keep it from fogging in the future. I used to swim competitively, and pretty much everyone on the team used an anti-fog solution on their goggles, and luckily it works! My goggles don't fog up that much, but if yours do, then you might want to get a bottle of anti-fog stuff. REI sells it, so does any swim shop, and if you still can't find it, look online. If you're worried about scratching your lens, clean it with a microfiber cloth (like a glasses cleaning cloth) then apply a few drops, tilt the lens around so everything's even, and let it dry.


----------



## wesselvdp (Jan 17, 2013)

@TheNorminator: Thanks for these tips! I will certainly consider this with my new goggles. But I'm really going for new ones because my Sinner's were quite low budget and I like some more viewspace as well. 

I think the Splice is the way to go, but... (there is always a but) is riding with black/grey lenses on a downfall day really difficult? or is it just not optimal? I'm used to riding with my cheap ass Sinner's so I won't be held back by some difficult contrasts


----------

